# Howa M1500 .223 for $330



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

went to cabelas yesterday and they had the Howa M1500 in .223 which is normally $600 on sale for $350 and I had a coupon for $20 off $100 or more

now I need to get a mount and a scope for it


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Wow, great deal!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Sure is a great deal !!! Congrats


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Nice stick! Congrats.


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

well I got scope mounts for it tonight and a friend has a scope and rings for me so hopefully it'll be dialed in by the weekend


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice grab ! Let us know how it shoots.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Handy, lightweight and good shooters. My Howa/Weatherby in .30-06 is a handy companion in the deer woods and that one will be easy to tote around for varmints. You got a good deal on it, too.


----------



## Fishshoot (Feb 22, 2013)

Great deal! I am sure you will enjoy it


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

hopefully tomorrow or Thursday it'll have a scope on it


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

hell of a buy

at that price you should have gotten one for each of us


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> hell of a buy
> 
> at that price you should have gotten one for each of us


I second that !!


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

if only I was rich LOL


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

got this for $40 today


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I'd keep saving.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

If you ever have a problem with it. Call up Bushnell. I know its a cheaper scope and wont say it has a lifetime warranty. But I have sent in old Bushnell scopes (30 + yrs old) and they have fixed them and returned them without any charge, didnt even charge return shipping !


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

I have a problem with a bushnell i'll just drive to them they're only 40 minutes derive from me


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

glenway said:


> I'd keep saving.


 :that:


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

when your about broke you go with what you can afford


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Understood, Christopher. Better than no scope.

Sometimes a person can upgrade by getting a used scope on sites such as Ebay at much less cost than new. Name brand optics are typically backed by warranties that pretty much remove the gambling aspect of buying used.

I don't know of anyone who has regretted good glass.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

christopher said:


> when your about broke you go with what you can afford


I have been there and done that, dont worry about it, and I have never really regretted buying cheap scopes. I still have a Bushnell on my .308 its over 35 yrs old and has the changeable turret for different calibers, sent it in once. It wouldnt adjust windage correctly but they fixed it for nothing. I recently bought a Vortex Diamondback 3.5-10x50 scope for my R-15. and passed its old scope to a .22


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Ed, you'll have parallax issues with that old scope on the .22 and it will be severe at typical shorter distances used with a .22 rimfire - unless, of course, it is parallax adjustable.

Better to put it on something else or trade/sell it and to get a real, dedicated rimfire scope. Cheap ones are out there, too, with parallax set at 50-75 yards.

I learned this the hard way and no longer use anything but rimfire scopes on rimfires. Bushnell makes some decent entry-level rimfire scopes, too. And, even cheap ones today are better than good ones from 35 years ago, as long as you don't mind supporting China.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Glen, so far no issues. I went squirrel hunting Sunday and got 4 Abert squirrels, limit is 5 per day. I am only shooting 20 to 30 yds to the tops of pine trees. I dont buy the cheaper scopes nowadays, but I have always passed a scope down to another rifle and eventually getting rid of the oldest. My point was, I never worried about buying a cheap scope especially when I wasnt able to buy a more expensive one.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I've done the same thing with some of my .22s in the past by installing 1-inch tube scopes on them, back when typical .22 scopes were the diameter of drinking straws. Then, I learned I could do better with proper scopes.

It's not that a person cannot shoot good groups with a high-power rifle scope with parallax set at 100 yards or more. But, it is much more of a challenge to get your eye centered in the ocular lens the same each time. Otherwise, a shooter will not be consistent, because of inherent parallax - again, especially at the shorter ranges.

If you've never checked it for parallax at close range (20-30 yards), you may want to consider a quick check.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

No, I havent checked it. But I can hit dime size targets at 20-30 yds with a rest. Went out this morning and got 3 more Abert squirrels, and all were head shots.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Unless a scope has an adjustable parallax, the parallax is pre-set to a certain yardage. Most scopes are set to a 100 yard parallax. Rimfire scopes are generally set to a 50 yard parallax. I use a fixed 6 power on my .22 with the parallax set to 100 yards. Sometimes when shooting inside 25 yards, I will experience parallax.

We have all bought our fair share of cheap scopes. Like the OP said, you buy what you can afford. But there comes a time when your knowledge of optics and what you know is good, will outweigh your necessity for an optic of substandard build right then and there. I have wasted more money on cheap scopes, only to replace them down the line.

The rifle is only as good as the shooter. The rifle and shooter can only be as good as the optic will let them perform.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Here is a good video that explains parallax and why it is NOT that important to hunters. he states that Leupold rifle scopes are set at 150 yds for the fixed parallax models and you would only have 44mm of parallax at 300 yds. he states that this is still under a min of angle.

Jeremy, I understand what you are saying but myself, I have never experienced any problems with cheap scopes to any degree. Maybe I have just been lucky.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

prairiewolf said:


> Here is a good video that explains parallax and why it is NOT that important to hunters. he states that Leupold rifle scopes are set at 150 yds for the fixed parallax models and you would only have 44mm of parallax at 300 yds. he states that this is still under a min of angle.
> 
> Jeremy, I understand what you are saying but myself, I have never experienced any problems with cheap scopes to any degree. Maybe I have just been lucky.


Parallax is bad for hunters more so than precision shooters in my honest opinion, despite what this person is saying. According to this person on the video, 44mm of parallax at 300 yards. That equates to 1.73 inches. Let's take that out to 900 yards. That's 5.19 inches. of parallax. Last time I checked, a 5 inch difference could be a failed hunt or botched shot if someone is engaging an animal at that distance. For all purposes, 1.75 inches at 300 yards could be disastrous depending on the animal and weather variables. But why take that chance?

Ringing steel and punching paper isn't taking a life. Parallax issues could lead to a bad shot depending on engagement distances. On a professional level, I have spoken to people who have had this happen to them while hunting because of parallax issues.

In all honesty, I am not trying to argue with you, nor am I trying to discredit you, but there's really no way to justify that parallax in a scope is ok for any reason and for any use of the optic. Parallax is bad. Period.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

For big game hunting at reasonable distances - not 1,000 yards - parallax is not an issue, even at close range because of the large the kill zone. It may be present, but it doesn't matter. However, that's not what I'm referencing.

When it comes to .22 rimfires, it's close range where it's most apparent with typical fixed-parallax scopes. Guaranteed.

I'd rather not have to contend with it, and therefore, eliminate it with the most suitable tools for the job - either rimfire scopes or any scope with parallax adjustment.

If you get any groups that always seem to have a flyer...you may have parallax. Or, cheap ammo. Or, jittery nerves. Or, sticky triggers. Or, whatever. To learn what is at the root of the problem, it's easy to eliminate some of the variables from consideration.

I have a fair amount of .22 rimfire rifles - all sporters, no target guns. Each has had trigger work, and each is fed exacting ammo, and each one with a scope that will perform to exacting standards. If I'm plinking with the great grandson, we'll go cheap on ammo for shooting cans and the like.

Otherwise, I don't play fair when it comes to a little friendly competition with the older boys. I understand that most people don't get that anal but who doesn't want to shoot better than the other guy?

Same as Mo-Mo. Not meant to be an indictment of anyone or any equipment or method. And, Ed may be able to get the job done within his limits. Cool.

But, if anyone is looking to put optics on a .22...well, some choices are better than others.

No more from me on the subject, because we're off on a tangent already. My fault.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Just another subject we all have our on opinions on.

I would never shoot at big game over 400yds, more likely 200 yds or less. I feel I can get closer. I mainly hunt with a bow, handgun or muzzle loader for big game. I have killed 2 antelope and only went 2 times, one with a rifle (1st ever) and shot at about 175 yds then with a bow at 45 yds.

now back to this thread

Christopher, use what you can afford and dont worry about anything or what others say. You will make your own decisions if you feel you need a higher price scope or any gear for that matter. The main thing is to go hunting and enjoy it !!


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Save your money for ammo for the rifle and get good with it.


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

all sighted in now I just need to get a bipod for it


----------



## FarmallH (Dec 11, 2011)

Howa actions are sweet for the price, how do you like the stock? Is it a Hogue?


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Where is a pic of the groups, lol


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

prairiewolf said:


> Where is a pic of the groups, lol


I second that motion!

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

standard synthetic stock i'll post pics when I get to shoot it again which hopefully will be tonight


----------

